# [OT] g3fährlich3 d0ku, aber lustig :) [closed]

## toskala

also für alle l33t haxx0rs unter uns mal das standard vorgehen für rootkits   :Wink: 

[edit]

naja, es ist ja an sich eine cracker/hacker gruppe... deswegen lass ich den link weg.

----------

## Beforegod

Solche "Tipps" bitte nicht hier reinschreiben.

[edit]

Thema wieder offen

----------

## wulfkuhn

Dafür hab ich aber jetzt kein Verständnis,

wie soll ich mich vor etwas schützen wenn ich nicht weiss wies funktioniert?

Mal abgesehen davon, dass Zensur immer schlecht für alle ist.

Weil man nicht über Sex sprechen darf ficken Priester kleine Kinder.

Und weil man auch nicht dran denken darf, tun sie es unentdeckt.

----------

## SuEt

ich denke mir dass die Gefahr eine solchen Beitrags darin besteht, dass jemand auf die Idee kommen könnte, das mal ein wenig zu testen und dabei schaden anrichtet (irgendwie erinnere ich mich da an einen Virus vom letzten oder vorletzten Jahr, der genau so entstanden ist und der beträchtlichen Schaden verursachte). 

und möchte sich doch jemand mit dieser Thematik (aus Sicherheitsgründen) auseinandersetzen, dann wird man sicherlich relativ schnell mit Google fündig. 

SuEt

----------

## ralph

 *SuEt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> und möchte sich doch jemand mit dieser Thematik (aus Sicherheitsgründen) auseinandersetzen, dann wird man sicherlich relativ schnell mit Google fündig. 
> 
> SuEt

 

Eben, deshalb erscheint es mir unsinnig, solche posts zu löschen. Die, die sowas ausprobieren wissen entweder ohnehin, wo sie sich die nötigen Informationen beschaffen, oder sie unterziehen sich halt der Mühe, 5 Sekunden bei google zu suchen. Und die Logik, dass man über Sicherheitsproleme nicht reden soll, da sonst noch jemand auf böse Gedanken kommt, die teile ich nun ganz und gar nicht. Der, der durch sowas angeblich auf böse Gedanken kommt, der kommt auch so auf böse Gedanken, da braucht es keinen Beitrag in irgendeinem Forum.  Aber vielleicht trägt ein solcher Beitrag ja dazu bei, dass einige, die sich sonst keine allzu großen Gedanken um das Thema Sicherheit machen, sich nun ein bischen mehr Gedanken machen und das wär doch auch nicht wirklich schlecht.

----------

## wulfkuhn

Schon, durchaus.

Allerdings wird diese Wahrscheinlichkeit extrem durch unwissende Admins erhöht. Letztes Jahr hatte sogar ein Geldautomat 'nen Mailwurm weil er mit Windows betrieben wurde und die Admins vergessen hatten die Patches einzuspielen. An den Logs haben die dann festgestellt, dass der Automat plötzlich angefangen hat E-Mails zu verschicken.

----------

## toskala

es is mir sowas von wumpe ob der post gelocked wurde oder nich, wer rootkits installieren will soll halt die relevanten mailinglisten lesen und dann sich sein wissen aneignen.

das gejammer is doch eh da, von der einen seite ob einer den post will, oder von der anderen seite ob einer den post net will.

meinerwegen, hier:

http://phrack.org

da steht sowohl fake kram als auch sinniges  zeug drin, nur das muss man halt selber beurteilen in wiefern das krams da sinig is   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## SuEt

 *Quote:*   

> Und die Logik, dass man über Sicherheitsproleme nicht reden soll, da sonst noch jemand auf böse Gedanken kommt, die teile ich nun ganz und gar nicht.

 

im Prinzip gebe ich dir Recht, allerdings nur unter der Voraussetzung, dass man vernünftig handeln & denken kann und meiner Erfahrung nach erfühlen leider nicht alle Menschen diese Voraussetzung. 

Deshalb und auch weil evtl ein Teenie dies lesen und einsetzt kann ohne sich über die Konsquenzen Bewusst zu sein, lehne ich es ab, in einen mehr oder weniger allgemeinen Forum über Linux darüber zu diskutieren. 

Wenn man beruflich als Admin darüber sich Wissen aneignen möchte, dann wird man sicherlich einschlägige Foren kennen, um die Thematik zu vertiefen.

Natürlich kann es nicht Sinn und Zweck sein, Zensur zu üben, allerdings denke ich mir, dass man (in Bezug auf das Internet) gewisse Thematiken rsp Schlüsselwörter aus dem Wortschatz der Suchmaschinen streichen sollte, damit es nicht zu einfach wird, sich gewisse Infos etc anzueignen. 

Allerdings gebe ich auch gleich die Schwachstelle meiner Gedanken zu: Wer bestimmt, was Zensiert wird oder nicht? Aber macht nicht gerade die Suche nach einen Konsens unsere Demokratie aus?

----------

## toskala

security by obscurity war noch nie sinnvoll.

und nur durch die pfosten die sich der exploits bedienen wird druck auf die hersteller von software ausgeübt.

simpel und einfach. mir is das völlig wumpe obs n exploit gibt oder nich, ob da jemand scheiss mit macht oder nich.

exploit existiert - ich muss maßnahmen dagegen ergreifen.

das ist das einzige was interessiert.

von wem die information ausgewertet wird kannst du durch zensur sowieso nicht regulieren, das haben schon viele modelle gezeigt.

----------

## mikkk

 *Quote:*   

> security by obscurity war noch nie sinnvoll.

 

Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen!

Und der aktuelle Fall von dem Rootkit das sich das Debian-Projekt eingefangen hat (und das sind jetzt wirklich keine Anfänger) zeigt doch dass das nicht funktioniert. Wenn jemand frühzeitig auf eine mögliche Gefahr des ausgenutzten Kernel-Bugs hingewiesen hätte, wäre die Panne sicher vermeidbar gewesen.

mikkk

----------

## SuEt

 *Quote:*   

> security by obscurity war noch nie sinnvoll.

 

Das habe ich auch nie behauptet. 

Wie ich bereits schrieb, gibt es genügend Security-Sites und Foren, in denen man Sicherheitslücken diskutiert, rsp diese veröffentlicht (und jeder Admin wird sicherlich die eine oder andere Site kennen). 

Was ich zwischen den Zeilen schreiben wollte, ist, dass dieses Forum meiner Auffassung nach nicht dazu da ist um über Security-Bugs aufzuklären. Dafür gibt es professionelle Seiten die sich diesem Thema widmen. Ebenso wenig ist diese Forum meiner Meinung nach da, um Links zu Hacker-Seiten zu veröffentlichen.

Gruss

SuEt

----------

## mikkk

 *Quote:*   

> Was ich zwischen den Zeilen schreiben wollte, ist, dass dieses Forum meiner Auffassung nach nicht dazu da ist um über Security-Bugs aufzuklären. Dafür gibt es professionelle Seiten die sich diesem Thema widmen.

 

Da hast Du sicher nicht ganz unrecht. Aber da es hier aus technischen Gründen keine Unterteilung gibt wird doch sowieso über alles geredet (Bücherregale, User-Treffen, ...). Warum soll man dann das Thema Sicherheit aussen vor lassen?

mikkk

----------

## SuEt

 *Quote:*   

> Warum soll man dann das Thema Sicherheit aussen vor lassen? 

 

Da hast du Recht. Aber hast du mal den Link angeklickt? Das hat für mich nicht wirklich mit Thema Sicherheit zu tun sondern es sind Anleitungen (sogar mit Code-Auszügen) wie man Sicherheitslücken ausnutzen kann. Copy&Paste und schon hat man das Schlamassel...

----------

## boris64

 *SuEt wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Warum soll man dann das Thema Sicherheit aussen vor lassen?  
> 
> Da hast du Recht. Aber hast du mal den Link angeklickt? Das hat für mich nicht wirklich mit Thema Sicherheit zu tun sondern es sind Anleitungen (sogar mit Code-Auszügen) wie man Sicherheitslücken ausnutzen kann. Copy&Paste und schon hat man das Schlamassel...

 

dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen, wobei auch der titel des themas hier nicht gerade

klingt wie eine sicherheitswarnung, sondern eher wie eine anleitung zu einer gemeinen, fiesen untat.

----------

## mikkk

Das ist in der Tat 'ne ziemlich zweischneidige Sache... 

Aber ich finde bei einer Diskussion über ein konkretes Beispiel hätte man viel über die Vorgehensweise von Crackern lernen können. Man kann sich schliesslich nur vor Gefahren schützen, die man auch kennt. Deshalb ist unterm Strich der Nutzen - meiner Meinung nach - grösser als die Gefahr.

mikkk

----------

## Inte

 *mikkk wrote:*   

> Das ist in der Tat 'ne ziemlich zweischneidige Sache... 
> 
> Aber ich finde bei einer Diskussion über ein konkretes Beispiel hätte man viel über die Vorgehensweise von Crackern lernen können. Man kann sich schliesslich nur vor Gefahren schützen, die man auch kennt. Deshalb ist unterm Strich der Nutzen - meiner Meinung nach - grösser als die Gefahr.
> 
> mikkk

 

Dieser ganze "hier ist ein Link zu einem krassen Exploit"-Mist kann mir ehrlich gesagt gestohlen bleiben. Wenn ich mich für so eine - sagen wir mal Spielerei - interessiere, dann informiere ich mich über einschlägige Bulletins!

Dies hier ist ein Forum für Support Anfragen für eine Linux Distribution, welches nicht immer für irgendwelche Root Kits als Diskussionsplatform dienen sollte.  :Mad: 

Wenn ich mein System gegen eine potentielle Gefahr absicher will und einschlägige Foren nicht weiterhelfen konnten, dann wende ich mich an unsere "kompetente" Community. Aber einfach den Link zu einer "sogenannten" Hacker-Site zu posten ist wirklich Schwachsinn.

Wer sich wirklich für Exploits interessiert, macht sich woanders schlau.Wer destruktives Potential hat, wendet sich nicht an ein solches (UNSERES) Forum.In diesem Sinne, Inte.

----------

## RHBaum

meine Meinung: 

mit der Veroeffentlichung solcher Moeglichkeiten verringert man deren wirksamkeit. 

Lieber lass ich paar naive script kiddies aus spass das irgendwo ausprobieren, als dass in streng geheimen Foren ueber die Existenz und Moeglichkeiten diskutiert wird, und jemand das dann mit Vorsatz umsetzt ... 

Und vielleicht faellt beim fixen der Geschichte ja noch nen anderes Schlupfloch auf ?  

Als Geschaeftsfuehrer waers mir auch lieber, das paar Scherzbolde von ausserhalb mir auf dem Bildschirm lustige sachen schreiben und so bestaetigen, das mein Admin ne Niete ist, als  das ich nicht mehr zum feuern des Admins komme, weil der Konkursverwalter das ruder schon uebernommen hat. mal krass ausgedrueckt ... 

Das dass hier ned so das richtige Board fuer ist, ist ne andere Sache. Ich denk mal die mit der destruktiven Energie und auch die Admins lesen das hier bestimmt ned so. Aber schaden tuts auf keinen Fall. 

Ciao ...

----------

## wulfkuhn

Eins hab ich jetzt mal wieder gelernt,

beteilige dich nie an einem solchen Thread, da kommt immer ein Flame bei raus.

Ich entschuldige mich hiermit und versuch mich das nächste mal eines Komentars zu enthalten.

 :Wink: 

----------

## SuEt

@wulfkuhn: finde ich nicht, dass du das solltest...wäre schade. 

ich fand den thread ziemlich interessant, auch was die verschiedenen hier vertretenen standpunkte angeht und ausgeartet ist es in meinen augen wahrlich nicht (dazu kenne ich mehr als genügend negativ-beispiele von anderen foren...)

----------

## wulfkuhn

ok, ausgeartet ist es nicht.

Aber es hat schon 'ne gewisse eigendynamik entwickelt, oder?

----------

